# Sean Taylor rod



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

I think a while back someone built a Sean Taylor rod. One of teh guys I work with is a huge skins fan and I was telling him about the rod. I thought there were pics posted but I can't find them. Could those pics be reposted. Thanks.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I think it was Mark that built it


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Hopefully this will be ok*

I did have pics of it here for awhile, but when this site changed over to the new pic gallery the links no longer work.

Here is the same rod from a post on a different site.


http://www.stripersonline.com/surftalk/showthread.php?t=569384&highlight=redskins+rod


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

*Nice!!!*



Mark G said:


> I did have pics of it here for awhile, but when this site changed over to the new pic gallery the links no longer work.
> 
> Here is the same rod from a post on a different site.
> 
> ...


WOW,
Great job !!! :fishing:


----------



## tylerhb (Mar 29, 2010)

does look like a great rod....cant wait to start building my own rods


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

*looks great...*

I would like to see someone working ( building ) a rod, 
to see how it work.
Looks great after job is done... :fishing:
Great job Guys !!!


----------

